# For those less educated individuals like me



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Hope this helps  Its a site that explains in detail and illustration the parts of a turbo.

http://www.ecanfix.com/~mdhamilton/turboassm.html


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

the only thing i still dont really understand is what the flaps on the compressor wheel dont take the compressed air back out to the induction site. I cant think of how else to explain it. Anyone know what i mean?

you guys are awesome!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow, that turbo is really small!

Kind of like mine.... *Will work for T3/T04E!!!*


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

*



the only thing i still dont really understand is what the flaps on the compressor wheel dont take the compressed air back out to the induction site. I cant think of how else to explain it. Anyone know what i mean?

Click to expand...

 * 



???? can't really understand your wording


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/centrf.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Murph said:


> *the only thing i still dont really understand is what the flaps on the compressor wheel dont take the compressed air back out to the induction site. I cant think of how else to explain it. Anyone know what i mean?
> 
> you guys are awesome! *


the blades are turned diffrent so when the exhaust wheel is pushed it turns the compressor wheel wich sucks inair from the intake andpushes it out through the turbo outlet


----------

